

Less reading and more doing - interview with Jason Cohen - nickswan
http://www.mymotivation.com/2011/06/03/less-reading-and-more-doing-with-jason-cohen/

======
nickswan
The best thing I took away from this interview is for founders who still want
to write code in a company that has grown to get in there and fix bugs the
developers don't want to!

~~~
jkmcf
That's great advice for anyone! I've seen it recommended by many to people
wanting to get involved in OSS projects and build a name for themselves.

I rarely watch videos, especially interviews, and I skimmed the summary, but
based on the article's title it's a subset of my "consume less, create more"
philosophy. Sadly, it's still more philosophy than practice.

